#    6% -   2013  ( )

## shadowbat

!    6%
,  2013       50% ?

       35 665 

   2013  = 10000 .
   2013  = 600 .

        2012 ,  50% ?

  9  2014     300? (50%?)

----------


## .

> ,  2013        50% ?


    2012       100%

----------


## shadowbat

,     ?
  ,      :  :Smilie:  
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._/2013


P.S.         35 665   ,     ?

P.S.S.         594  -         ?

----------


## .

*shadowbat*,      ,   .       :Smilie:      . 346.21

----------


## shadowbat

> *shadowbat*,      ,   .           . 346.21


 
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/
   ->     -> A6   ->    " "   50%
   ?

----------


## shadowbat

:
  1   500 000,     0
 = 30000
     1    35 665 .    1   ?
      8917 ( ),    21083
        21083 ,  ""     2 3 4 ?

----------


## shadowbat

,     : (  1      22.06.2009  58)
http://www.klerk.ru/calc/usncalculator/ 

  "  " :



> 280					
> "         
>  ,        
>        ,  *(     50%)* 
>  . 001 = "1"


 :



> ,     2012       ,    50%   .


.  ,    12  50%
      100%. (     10 000) -  600,   2012     300 .
     ,     .

----------


## Andyko

*shadowbat*,      :Smilie: 
    ,     :Big Grin: 

      ,                        ,      .

      ,

----------

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## shadowbat

> ,                        ,      .



 :Big Grin: 
" 50%    ,    ".  ?
 .    ..     2012      100%

----------


## shadowbat

> ,


    .     ,           .

     22. 6%  , 300      . Ѩ!
   ,   .       .        ,          "  "  . 

    ,       :Smilie:

----------

> .     ,           .
> 
>      22. 6%  , 300      . Ѩ!
>    ,   .       .        ,          "  "  . 
> 
>     ,


...   --  ...)))

----------


## alael

, ,    :
**       .
          .     (  )?         .....              ?
.

----------

? (   3     594     )

----------


## .

> ..


  ,    .       ?       



> ? (   3     594     )


     .       ,   35 665    ,          ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## alael

> ,    .       ?


.     .     .        .         .
  : "               "

----------


## .

,

----------

( )                   ? (      4   )
*   50%?   2013   ?* 
      ,    ....

----------

50
 2013  100

----------

,,         2012 ,    2012    2013-?          2012 ?  ?

----------

**,  .     ,    - .           2012,

----------


## Qlga

> **,  .     ,    - .           2012,


,       ,. -  !

----------

*Qlga*,   .     .346.21

----------


## Qlga

,   :Smilie:

----------


## Qlga

.    :,      ,    (   ),    () ,  :
*1)      ,            ,   ,           , _ (   )    (_)       ;
 ,   ,  ,   ?

----------


## .

2013  .   1    1 ,    .     2 ,   2   .      4  2012 ,

----------


## Andyko

,     :




> ,    - .

----------

(    ) .

 ,     50 %       2013- ?        . 

 , 36  (  )   4    9     . 
   ,       , (    , , 6% ,  )   9     ? 

       15  ,       ,    9         6 . 

  ,        .

----------

...

  ,   ,     9  .

----------


## .

> ,     50 %       2013- ?


          1  2012 .    2013      




> 15  ,       ,    9


 .   9     .  ,   1     ,      .      .    1/4

----------


## irafat

.
       .
   ,   .

----------


## .

*irafat*,       :Smilie:   - ,   .   " "      .  -      -  ...
     ,       . 

       .       ,      ,       .

----------


## irafat

, ,  .
     ,   ,             .
        ,      ,         .
        ,       (  )  .

----------


## .

> ,


   ,     .       -     ,            ?    ,     . 




> ,


   ,             ?  :Wow:

----------

**:   ,     ,    ,       .

**:
* 


 17  2014 . N 03-11-11/1346*

    -       ,   ,  .
  2  8 . 16    24.07.2009 N 212- "       ,     ,     " ( -  N 212-) ,              31   ,          .
    . 1 . 5  N 212-      ,        ,      .
       ,   ,       ,  . 12  N 212-.
  ,  ,       ,       ,          .
  1 . 3.1 . 346.21  ,  ,           ,    (   ),    () ,        ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )    ()       .
     (   )         . 3.1 . 346.21      50 .
  , ** ,    ,      ,       ,    (   ) *                  ,    ,      50* .
  ,        ,          .                -                ,   ,    .

 

  - 
 ..
 17.01.2014

----------

**:  ,   ,   .       ""       ,         ,     50     ,     ",    " -   ,       (   ),  100- .   ?

**:
* 


 24  2013 . N 03-11-11/18972*

    -            .
    . 3.1 . 346.21     ( - ) ,          ,    (   ),    () ,  :
 1)      ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )    ()       ;
 2)              (        )     ,              29.12.2006 N 255- "            ",  ,    ,    ,  ,       ,     ,             (        )    ,              29.12.2006 N 255- "            ";
 3)  ()     ,    ,  ,       ,     ,         (        )    ,              29.12.2006 N 255- "            ".   ()    (   ),                      (        )     ,              29.12.2006 N 255- "            ".
     (   )            50 .
  , ** ,    **         ,  2013 .      (   ) *        ,   . 3.1 . 346.21      ,    ,      50* .
  . 7 . 1 . 346.16  ,          ,    ,                 ,            ,               ,       .
  ,  -  ,           ,    ,          ,     ,      ,       .
      ,        ,        (. 6 . 1 . 346.16 ).

     - 
 ..
 24.05.2013

----------


## irafat

> -     ,            ?


   .
 ,      ,         .
 ,      ,     ,          .
     .
 ,          ,    ,    ,      .
**     ,            .
         ,     .
    , ,  ,        .

----------


## .

> ,      ,         .


       ,               212-. ..   .     . 




> .


      ?  :Smilie:       ,    ,    .  2012            .346.21, -     ,         . 




> .


          .     .    .        (   ),     . 




> ,


  ,      .     ,         . 




> .


      . , -        .

----------

,      -,    - : "     !!!"...

    :    - ,    -   (=)  .      !  :Smilie:

----------

,  ,    2013    6% (  )  ,        ,  -                    . .        .     3000 .        180 .   .   30 .      (    ) 57 .             .             .  ?

----------

45     .         .           .     , ,       6%   .   -         35664 c ?

----------


## minavi

> -         35664 c ?


   -   ,     ,           .           90 ,     .     -  ,   ,     .   ,         .

----------

.           ,    ,   .     -     :Big Grin: .   ,    ''   ''

----------


## minavi

> ,    ,   .


      ,       .   ,       .

----------


## .

** , -    ,

----------

:      ,             1 :   15.02. 15.03, 15.01         , .        15.02.14  15.01.15

----------


## .

.       2015 ,         1  2015

----------

.  2014     01.01.14  31.12.14,           2013?

----------


## irafat

> .  2014     01.01.14  31.12.14,           2013?


    , ,       (1 ),  ( (!!!)       )         (1 .) 2014   .

----------


## .

.   6%  .        .          ,   .

----------

!
    :        2013   2014 ,    ,        2014      14 ?

----------


## Server56

:yes:

----------


## Help

> !
>     :        2013   2014 ,    ,        2014      14 ?


 :Smilie:  ,    2014     2014

----------

?
    2014    2013    2014    2014 ,  ,       .?

----------


## Help

> ?







> .?

----------


## deadline

,    .    6%
                ,      4332,12   849,76     ( 5181  ),    - 20727.53 .
               ,     3 ., 6 .  9 .  (    ).
      ,       : 4329,48  849,03 (5179  ).
,   ,      ,    ,   .
: 1)   ,       ,   ,    ?
2)         ?

----------


## Help

> ,    .    6%
>                 ,      4332,12   849,76     ( 5181  ),    - 20727.53 .
>                ,     3 ., 6 .  9 .  (    ).
>       ,       : 4329,48  849,03 (5179  ).
> ,   ,      ,    ,   .
> : 1)   ,       ,   ,    ?
> 2)         ?


1)     :Big Grin:        ,      ,     -         :Wink: 
2)   ,   :Wow:

----------

,     1 ,  .    :           ,       9  ( ),         ,      . ,       .    .
   -       -  .

----------

